#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How can i reset Margins permanently

## L_ter

Hello friends,

Is their a way by which we can reset margins permanently.....

Any suggestions...

Thanks

----------


## shg

Page Layout > Margins > Custom Margins, set as you wish, click _Default_.

----------

